# Headed to Aep this weekend



## SirBass26 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just trying to find out about Float Tubing up at the Recreation land does anybody know if their is any restrictions out there as far as float tube fishing?

SirBass26


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

A couple of my friends at work use to tube those lakes and ponds all the time so I don't see why that would be a problem now, But dang would that be a cold day !!! heck the water is still at or around 40 to 45 degrees. You might freeze your boy's off. Hey good luck but I'll use the boat this weekend.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

There are some rules to follow just in case a ranger happens by. If you have a double air chamber float tube it has to be registered.(aka pontoon float tubes) No joke.... Stupid if you ask me. Try to always carry a whisle. My buddie had a ranger ask him if he had his last year. This is a good rule just in case you get into any trouble. Can't tell you where to fish but I'll tell you what to use if your interested. Go get you some 1/8 to 1/4oz shaky jig heads and some 4inch finesse worm in darker colors and you will have a blast down there. Also take some meal worms for the gills. Let us know how it went.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Where can a fella get a peek at these float tube rules, and where would one register his or her tube? Is there a fee?


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Just like you would resgister a boat. Last year my buddy had a ranger waiting on him when he got out of the water. He started asking questions about there whisles and if they had single or double air chambers. Then went on to tell them about the double air chambers. I have looked everywhere about it but cannot find anything. I'm going to call them and I'll let you know.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks FishJunky, I wouldn't want to be fined for not knowing. I have had my tube over ten years and this is the first time I have ever heard of such a rule. Like I said I sure would like to get a peek at this rule and find out if it is a ORC. or just a ranger that was board. For the life of me I can't figure out how you would register a float tube. There were no titles that were issued when bought from Cabela's Back then. Yes, for sure let me know what you find out. I have not been able to find anything about it from the division of watercraft either.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

If you have round tube with one air valve don't worry about it. It's only the one with two air valves.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

FishJunky said:


> If you have round tube with one air valve don't worry about it. It's only the one with two air valves.


Does the backrest bladder count? I have a U tube that just floats on the one bladder, but it has a small bladder that sits on top and functions as back support and, I think, a safety bladder in case the main tube deflates.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

That does not count. It has to be on the main tube.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

FishJunky said:


> If you have round tube with one air valve don't worry about it. It's only the one with two air valves.


Thanks again FishJunky. I understand what your saying, The other tubes are like a pontoon type floats, Right.....


----------



## Robzini (Jun 9, 2006)

I was curious, because I just purchased an ODC420 float tube which has two chambers. I emailed the odnr div. of watercraft regarding the registration of this type of craft. They replied back that currently they are not registering float tubes at this time, pending clarification from the uscg as to whether a float tube falls under the definition of a "vessel". However, she gave me an FYI that Ohio State Parks do not allow float tubes. If you plan to take a float tube to a state park it will need to be inspected and a Hull Identification number assigned to it and then registered. So, is AEP considered a state park? How about Knox lake?


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

. So, is AEP considered a state park? How about Knox lake?
Knox=Yes AEP=no


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

spot chaser said:


> . So, is AEP considered a state park? How about Knox lake?
> Knox=Yes AEP=no


According to the ODNR website under State Parks and Forests, Knox Lake is not listed as a State Park. AEP is private land owned by AEP but, all Ohio hunting and Fishing laws apply. AEP also has a set of rules and regulations that is on the back side of your permit. I see nothing on there that says you must register your float tube. Now If the Ohio Division of Watercraft is saying that there is no registering of float tubes at this time pending clarification from the USCG as to whether a float tube falls under the definition of a Vessle, and there is no state agency to register a float tube, then we have nothing to worry about, there is no law. Now I don't know if Mr. Ranger was just having fun playing Barny Fife,  or perhaps he was doing his job watching the bag and size limits, checking fishing license, and permits. I do however agree that a whistle would be a good thing to have in case of emergency, but not required by law.... Happy tubing and good fishin to all.


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

OK - Knox is technically part of Knox Wildlife - not a state park. But all state rules apply - as they also do to AEP. Any water that is not private will have the rules apply, including city park lakes.

FWIW - Ohio watercraft officers from Cambridge DO patrol and check AEP.

Make sure you are legal....


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Spot Chaser, I agree with you 100%.


----------

